# little bugs on top of my floating plants!!!!!



## rreekers (Feb 3, 2012)

does anyone know what they are? 
what should I do? 

all the little black dots in the pictures are little bug.. I didn't think they were bugs at first, until I wiped some off onto my finger and looked at them... then instantly freaked out once I saw their 2 little antennas and they started to move....

I've seen these dots previously these floating plans were in another tank I thought it was the pollen from a flowering plant... and the floating plants were taking over the surface area of the tank so I moved them to my 8g betta tank .. I generally just feed him and go. but today I was inspecting the tank and all of a sudden realized the amount of black dots have at least tripled.. that's when I investigated, now I feel like they are crawling all over me..!!!

what should I do? 
does anyone know what they could be? 
are they a harm to my fish?


----------



## jcsdad (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope someone can help you, I have the same thing and I too would like more info.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

I have these too, on my Frogbit. They seem pretty harmless, but you have quite a gathering of them. Somethings I do to limit their population:

1)Increase surface agitation- they don't like moving plants and getting splashed. I think if they fall off the Frogbit, they become mini snacks for my Hatchets.

2)Remove dead dying plants from surface- if your plants are bunched up and you have quite a few rotting leaves, take them out. They seem to enjoy eating dead plant matter.

Hopes this helps a little bit. Sorry I can't ID the bug type for you.


----------



## rreekers (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm just happy I'm not alone here and others experience this as well .. where do they come from?


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

Where do they come from? Well, no idea, but insects always find away. Ever open up your trashcan and see gnats fly out from it? Same concept. If there's rotting plants, insects will find a way to capitalize on that.

On the bright side, these little insects shouldn't have any affect on your fish.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

I say turn the plants over and give ur fish a fresh snack


----------



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

aphids? Water daphnia maybe? They are on the dry side, so I would lean towards the aphids


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

They are Aphids. 
Aphids live over the winter outside as eggs which hatch as soon as the weather warms, then they spread to plants, especially the new growth. The 'spread to plants' includes coming indoors to house plants and aquarium plants. 

They are harmless to people, but wear gloves if you are squeamish, and slosh the plants around to knock off the aphids. Fish will eat them, but obviously cannot reach them on top of the leaves. I find leaves outside with aphids and put these leaves in the tanks (under water) to feed the fish. Or else knock the aphids off into a jar to bring in.


----------



## rreekers (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the information!

looks like i have a project for this afternoon


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Aphids or those little blue water-mite/flea things you see on puddles sometimes. They eat decaying matter. They're not bad, in fact, they help by consuming what would leach ammonia into the water. If indeed they're not aphids.


----------



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

Diana said:


> They are Aphids.
> Aphids live over the winter outside as eggs which hatch as soon as the weather warms, then they spread to plants, especially the new growth. The 'spread to plants' includes coming indoors to house plants and aquarium plants.
> 
> They are harmless to people, but wear gloves if you are squeamish, and slosh the plants around to knock off the aphids. Fish will eat them, but obviously cannot reach them on top of the leaves. I find leaves outside with aphids and put these leaves in the tanks (under water) to feed the fish. Or else knock the aphids off into a jar to bring in.


Always so knowledgable 

Thanks Diana!


----------

